# Newbie :)



## ST chick (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi guys, im looking for a bit of advice on toning and my diet.

I am 26 years old... 5ft 2in... 8st and size 8 to 10.

I try to get to the gym at least three times a week, at the minute i do ten miunte warm up on the bike and 45 minute's on weight machines, any advice would be great as i dont really know what im doing at the gym lol.


----------



## Poppy3 (Oct 1, 2012)

What's your goal? I think that's probs the best place to start as can't really help much otherwise...! You want to build some muscle or lose some fat etc?


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

ST chick said:


> Hi guys, im looking for a bit of advice on toning and my diet.
> 
> I am 26 years old... 5ft 2in... 8st and size 8 to 10.
> 
> I try to get to the gym at least three times a week, at the minute i do ten miunte warm up on the bike and 45 minute's on weight machines, any advice would be great as i dont really know what im doing at the gym lol.


Hey, welcome 

Yes, best to post up some goals for short/ long term.


----------



## ST chick (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi i want to build muscle and probably do some cardio as will need to lose some body fat, dont wanna be a body builder just want to be more toned.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

ST chick said:


> Hi guys, im looking for a bit of advice on toning and my diet.
> 
> I am 26 years old... 5ft 2in... 8st and size 8 to 10.
> 
> I try to get to the gym at least three times a week, at the minute i do ten miunte warm up on the bike and 45 minute's on weight machines, any advice would be great as i dont really know what im doing at the gym lol.


Welcome @ST chick If you could post your programme up it would help people.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome fiesta chick... if you could post up a photo we will be able to gauge weak muscle groups and how to address it...


----------



## ST chick (Nov 19, 2014)

Heres my routine at the minute


----------



## ST chick (Nov 19, 2014)

Stomach exercises

Ab crunch

Plank

Reverse crunch

Bicycle crunch

Rotary torso

Lower body

Leg extensions

Lunges

Wall squats

Leg press

Squats

Calf raises

Upper body

Incline press

Lat pull

Seated row

Tricep extensions

Tricep kickbacks

Bicep curls, all 10-20 reps and 2-3 sets


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 18, 2012)

ST chick said:


> Stomach exercises
> 
> Ab crunch
> 
> ...


i would do so:

for every exercise u do 4x15-12-10-8, increasing the weight at every set

if u want to do cardio, after the training with weights. I would do for the beginning, two sessions of cardio , 20 minutes uphill walk

day 1:

squats

shoulder press

lat machine

rope pushdowns

day 2:

deadlifts

close grip bench press

dumbbell rows

biceps curl with db

day 3:

lunges

incline bench press with db

pulley

lateral raises


----------

